# xorg-x11-7.1, ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/ Umstieg radeon [solved]

## misterxx

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner ati radeon 9200.

installiert: ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1 und xorg-x11-7.1

nach dem emerge -uD world bekomme ich folgendes:

```
...

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "PAL-D"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00b02c0b

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(EE) fglrx(0): Chipset 0x5c61 is not recognized

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitConfig failed

SetVBEMode failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === end

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x9d) [0x80d0a06]

1: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(atiddxFreeScreen+0x33) [0xb7591873]

2: X(xf86DeleteScreen+0x152) [0x80e03a7]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

Das Zurückstellen auf ati-drivers.8.30.3-r1 klappt auch nicht mehr:

```
...

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:233: error: `UTS_RELEASE' undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_open':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:559: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_request_irq':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2476: warning: passing arg 2 of `request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_vm_map':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3159: error: `VM_SHM' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3159: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3159: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r1'

 [33;01m*[0m DRM module not built

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/image/ category x11-drivers

 [32;01m*[0m Installing fglrx module

install: cannot stat `fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1.ebuild, line 205:   Called linux-mod_src_install

  linux-mod.eclass, line 540:   Called die

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Mein System:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz

Last Sync: Sat, 16 Dec 2006 07:30:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/local /usr/local/overlays/gentoo-de /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa alsa_cards_intel8x0 apache apache2 apm arts asf avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzlib cdr chardet cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_de live mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oo-kde opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU userlocales video_cards_fglrx video_cards_nv video_cards_vesa video_cards_vmware vorbis win32codecs xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Was kann ich an der Stelle unternehmen, um meine grafische Oberfläche zurückzugewinnen ?

danke im Voraus.Last edited by misterxx on Wed Jan 03, 2007 5:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## firefly

diese version scheint keinen support mehr für die 9200 zu haben

----------

## misterxx

 *firefly wrote:*   

> diese version scheint keinen support mehr für die 9200 zu haben

 

danke für die Antwort. Version von was ? ati-drivers ?

wieso lässt sich bei mir dann die Version 8.27.10-r1 nicht mehr installieren ???

Hilfe ....

----------

## misterxx

Das Installieren von ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 hat geklappt, nachdem ich den kernel 2.6.16 eingestellt habe.

----------

## misterxx

 *firefly wrote:*   

> diese version scheint keinen support mehr für die 9200 zu haben

 

oder ist an der Stelle kernel gemeint ? Nach dem 2.6.16 Kernel gibt folgende Option nicht mehr

Device Drivers ->

    Graphics Support ->

          <> ATI Radeon display support (Old driver)

 ???

----------

## misterxx

So laut meinen Experimenten ist die letzte Version von ati-drivers die Mobility Radeon 9200 unterstützt ist 2.18.8

Was ich noch nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, warum dieser Treiber bei mit mit dem Kernel > 2.6.16 nicht installieren lässt (siehe oben). Hat jemand eine Vermutung warum das so ist ?

Mehr hier: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/78521Last edited by misterxx on Sun Dec 17, 2006 9:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ampheus

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, dass du den proprietären Treiber von ATI benutzt. Warum benutzt du nicht den OSS Treiber von Xorg? Für deine Grafikkarte ist Direct Rendering damit problemlos möglich.

----------

## misterxx

Ich war über Jahre mit ati-drivers zufrieden gewesen, deswegen alles anderes war estmal uninteressant. Wenn OSS besser sein sollte, kann ich mir Zeit nehmen und mich dabei umschauen.

Wo kann ich über den OSS Treiber von Xorg was nutzliches (Konfiguration, Installation) lesen ?

----------

## misterxx

Habe gefunden:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

Ich denke ich werde den OSS Treiber demnächst ausprobieren. Danke für den Tip !!!

----------

## Jesterhead

Die OSS-Treiber sind qualitativ um einiges besser als die Treiber von Ati.

Wirst dir einiges an Ärger ersparen wenn du dir gleich das anschaust  :Smile: 

----------

## misterxx

So habe nach der Anleitung (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers) auf OSS Treiber umgestellt. Leider sagt mir der Xorg beim Starten immer noch folgendes:

```
 ...

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module radeon

(II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

(EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Folgende Module sind geladen:

```

matrix oleg # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

intel_agp              25244  1

drm                    77720  0

agpgart                36296  2 intel_agp,drm

8139too                30208  0

usb_storage            91536  0

uhci_hcd               34700  0

ehci_hcd               45832  0

usbmouse                9472  0

usbhid                 55008  0

speedstep_centrino     11568  1

thermal                24584  0

processor              43880  2 speedstep_centrino,thermal

fan                    10372  0

button                 12944  0

battery                17156  0

ac                     10884  0

ndiswrapper           166516  0

usbcore               131844  7 usb_storage,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbmouse,usbhid,ndiswrapper

joydev                 13504  0

```

Noch mal aktulle emerge-info: 

```
matrix oleg # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Sat, 16 Dec 2006 07:30:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/local /usr/local/overlays/gentoo-de /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa alsa_cards_intel8x0 apache apache2 apm arts asf avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzlib cdr chardet cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_de live mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oo-kde opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU userlocales video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa video_cards_vmware vorbis win32codecs xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Was mache ich falsch ? Was ist noch erforderlich ? Soll Paket ati-drivers deinstalliert sein ?

Danke im Voraus.

----------

## samsonus

hast du drm direkt in den kernel oder als modul eingetragen?

----------

## misterxx

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> hast du drm direkt in den kernel oder als modul eingetragen?

 

als Modul:

```

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)        

  │ │ < >   ALI chipset support               

  │ │ <M>   ATI chipset support                                 

  │ │ <M>   VIA chipset support                                                                            

  │ │ <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  

  │ │ <M>   ATI Radeon                    

```

----------

## firefly

hast du x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati installiert?

----------

## misterxx

 *firefly wrote:*   

> hast du x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati installiert?

 

danke, genau das war die Ursache, habe nicht aufgepasst  :Sad: 

Jetzt kann ich den Xorg starten, aber bin noch nicht ganz zufrieden, denn

```

matrix oleg # glxinfo | grep -i "direct rendering"

direct rendering: No

```

```
#

matrix oleg # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

```

Paar Zeilen aus xorg.conf:

```

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

...

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

    Load        "drm"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

...

Section "Device"

          Identifier      "ATI Graphics Adapter OSS"

          Driver          "radeon"

          Option          "AGPMode" "4"

          Option          "RenderAccel" "on"

          # This two lines are needed to prevent fonts from being scrambled

          Option "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect"

          Option "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill"

          # Misc

          BusID  "PCI:1:0:0"

          Screen 0

EndSection

```

Was könnte es sein ?

----------

## Ampheus

Du musst den AGPMode richtig einstellen. Musst mal im BIOS nachsehen, was da eingestellt ist. Bei war es 8x.

Welche Version von dem Treiber hast du installiert und welchen Grafikchip hast du?

----------

## misterxx

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Welche Version von dem Treiber hast du installiert und welchen Grafikchip hast du?

 

Mein GK ist Mobility Radeon 9200

```

matrix oleg # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 21)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 21)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] (rev 01)

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

```

----------

## mrsteven

Schau mal in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ob du da was findest.

----------

## misterxx

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Schau mal in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ob du da was findest.

 

einige Ausgaben von:

```

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7389

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing backing store

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up final surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): EngineInit (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch for acceleration = 160

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Option "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect"

...

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

```

----------

## misterxx

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Du musst den AGPMode richtig einstellen. Musst mal im BIOS nachsehen, was da eingestellt ist. Bei war es 8x.

 

das werde ich noch prüfen ...

----------

## Ampheus

Hier hab ich mal meine xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "Screen 1" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "drm"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "My Monitor"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 82.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ati"

        Driver      "radeon"

        Option      "AGPMode" "8"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "on"

        Option      "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect"

        Option      "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "ati"

        Monitor    "My Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "ati"

        Monitor    "My Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

----------

## misterxx

Danke für die Tips, aber leider besteht das Problem immer noch.

Habe beim ATI-Device in xorg.conf noch folgende Zeile hinzugefügt:

```
Option  "DRI" "true"
```

jetzt bekomme ich in Xorg.0.log

```
(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5c61)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xa8000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=65536K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

```

Man warum funkt das Ding net ?

----------

## misterxx

D.h. das Modul nicht geladen werden kann:

```
matrix oleg # modprobe radeon

FATAL: Error inserting radeon (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```
radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_open

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_open

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_fasync

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_fasync

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_poll

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_poll

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_get_resource_len

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_resource_len

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_core_get_reg_ofs

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_get_reg_ofs

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_irq_uninstall

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_irq_uninstall

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_ioctl

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_ioctl

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_exit

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_exit

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_core_get_map_ofs

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_get_map_ofs

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_init

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_init

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_addmap

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_addmap

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_get_resource_start

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_resource_start

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_vbl_send_signals

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_vbl_send_signals

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_ati_pcigart_init

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_ati_pcigart_init

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_mmap

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_mmap

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_ati_pcigart_cleanup

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_ati_pcigart_cleanup

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_core_reclaim_buffers

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_reclaim_buffers

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_release

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_release

```

----------

## misterxx

habe hier den Bericht zum Thema gefunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3791109.html?sid=09416e3bfd090a43ffc7176dfd8db0a9#3791109

leider verstehe ich nicht ganz was da als Lösung gemeint ist, was ist denn 3D Accel doc CLEARLY ?

----------

## misterxx

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Ampheus

x11-drm und libdrm sind auch installiert?

Welche Paketversionen verwendest du denn?

----------

## misterxx

ja, das sind die:

```
matrix opt # emerge -pv x11-drm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/x11-drm-20060608  VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i810 -mach64 -mga -nv -r128 -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -via" 556 kB

```

```
matrix opt # emerge -pv libdrm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0  USE="-debug" 382 kB

```

----------

## misterxx

Habe versucht den kernel auf Version 2.6.19-gentoo-r1 auszutauschen. Hat auch nichts gebracht. Das Modul radeon kann nicht geladen werden:

```
matrix oleg # modprobe radeon

FATAL: Error inserting radeon (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```
radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_open

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_open

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_fasync

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_fasync

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_poll

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_poll

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_get_resource_len

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_get_resource_len

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_core_get_reg_ofs

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_get_reg_ofs

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_irq_uninstall

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_irq_uninstall

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_ioctl

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_ioctl

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_exit

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_exit

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_core_get_map_ofs

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_core_get_map_ofs

radeon: disagrees about version of symbol drm_init

radeon: Unknown symbol drm_init

...
```

Irgendwie klappt es doch nicht so einfacht mit dem OSS-Treiber, jemand noch ein Vorschlag ??? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar !

----------

## Ampheus

Deine Meldungen aus dmesg sehen so aus, als wäre der fglrx geladen. Kann das sein?

Wenn ja, 

```
modprobe -r fglrx
```

----------

## misterxx

nein, fglrx ist definitiv nicht geladen.

```

matrix oleg # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

intel_agp              25244  1

drm                    77720  0

agpgart                36296  2 intel_agp,drm

8139too                30208  0

usb_storage            91536  0

uhci_hcd               34700  0

ehci_hcd               45832  0

usbmouse                9472  0

usbhid                 55008  0

speedstep_centrino     11568  1

thermal                24584  0

processor              43880  2 speedstep_centrino,thermal

fan                    10372  0

button                 12944  0

battery                17156  0

ac                     10884  0

ndiswrapper           166516  0

usbcore               131844  7 usb_storage,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbmouse,usbhid,ndiswrapper

joydev                 13504  0

```

----------

## misterxx

der Versucht den Paket gentoo-sources neuzumergen hat dem Problem auch nicht geholfen    :Mad: 

----------

## Ampheus

Hast du einen Athlon64? Wenn ja, muss das Modul amd64_agp geladen werden. Das muss nach dem agpgart geschehen und vor deinem chipsatz-agp, also z.B. via-agp.

----------

## misterxx

Hallo Ampheus, danke für deine Mühe.

Ich habe Intel Centrno, kein Atholon. So lade ich beim Starten durch moules-autoload folgende Module in der folgenden Reihenfolge:

```

agpgart

radeon

intel-agp

```

Fehlt da vielleicht was ?

das Modul fglrx wird nicht geladen, ich denke der wird beim Ansatz von OSS-Treiber nicht mehr notwendig. Oder ist es anders ?

Das Problem ist hier, dass das Laden des Moduls radeon fehlschlägt. Der Grund dazu ist mir noch unklar.

----------

## Ampheus

Nein, fglrx braucht auch garnicht mehr installiert zu sein. Ich lade das Modul radeon nicht beim start des Systems. Den lädt xorg automatisch.

Probier das mal aus.

----------

## misterxx

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Nein, fglrx braucht auch garnicht mehr installiert zu sein. Ich lade das Modul radeon nicht beim start des Systems. Den lädt xorg automatisch.
> 
> Probier das mal aus.

 

habe probiert, hat nicht geholfen  :Sad: 

----------

## misterxx

Feiertage sind vorbei und ich habe immer noch kein dri  :Sad: 

hat jemand eine Idee ??? 

Vielleicht kann jemand das hier nachvollziehen :  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3791109.html?sid=09416e3bfd090a43ffc7176dfd8db0a9#3791109

Help !

----------

## misterxx

YES !!! 

Habe im Kernel vesafb deaktiviert, jetzt sehe ich beim Boote Riesenbuchstaben, aber Modul radeon wird geladen:

```
matrix oleg # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                118304  1

drm                    78484  2 radeon

intel_agp              28188  1

agpgart                38088  2 drm,intel_agp

8139too                30976  0

usb_storage            98320  0

uhci_hcd               34700  0

ehci_hcd               48776  0

usbmouse                9984  0

usbhid                 59744  0

usbcore               145924  6 usb_storage,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbmouse,usbhid

speedstep_centrino     13988  1

thermal                21384  0

processor              41064  2 speedstep_centrino,thermal

fan                     9476  0

button                 11408  0

battery                15236  0

ac                      9732  0

joydev                 14016  0

```

Das Problem mit DRI besteht LEIDER immer noch:

```
matrix oleg # glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"

direct rendering: No

```

Hier die log-Ausgabe von xorg:

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux matrix 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 #3 SMP Fri Dec 29 13:50:24 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 19 December 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec 29 14:52:32 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter OSS"

(**) |-->Input Device "Touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,

   /usr/share/fonts/cronyx/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/cronyx/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/cronyx/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/,

   /usr/share/fonts/default/,

   /usr/share/fonts/dejavu/,

   /usr/share/fonts/freefont/,

   /usr/share/fonts/intlfonts/,

   /usr/share/fonts/local/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/terminus/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/ukr/,

   /usr/share/fonts/util/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "off"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 1025,003c rev 21 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 21 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1025,003c rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1025,003c rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1025,003c rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1025,003c rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 83 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1025,003c rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1025,003c rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1025,003c rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 1025,003c rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5c61 card 1025,003c rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 104c,8026 card 1025,003c rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1025,003c rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 8086,1043 card 8086,2527 rev 04 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 1524,1410 card a400,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000dfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000bfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:4:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x01c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x91ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] rev 1, Mem @ 0xa8000000/27, 0xe0010000/16, I/O @ 0xc100/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xb0000000 from 0xb3ffffff to 0xafffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX disabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 4.2.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 6.6.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xe0010000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "RenderAccel" "on"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "DynamicClocks" "on"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) RADEON(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5c61)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xa8000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.2.0 and kernel module version 1.25.0

(**) RADEON(0): AGP 4x mode is configured

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=65536K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): LVDS port is not in connector table, added in.

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-0, DACType-1, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- Proprietary

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=35000; xclk=20000

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: SEC                     

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1280x800

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1280x800

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 3

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1280x800": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"   71.00  1280 1328 1352 1440  800 802 808 823

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   71.00  1024 1328 1352 1440  768 802 808 823

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   71.00  800 1328 1352 1440  600 802 808 823

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   71.00  640 1328 1352 1440  350 802 808 823

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   71.00  640 1328 1352 1440  400 802 808 823

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   71.00  720 1328 1352 1440  400 802 808 823

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   71.00  640 1328 1352 1440  480 802 808 823

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   71.00  832 1328 1352 1440  624 802 808 823

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"   71.00  1152 1328 1352 1440  768 802 808 823

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [20] 0   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit a8000000 0

(**) RADEON(0): Map: 0xa8000000, 0x04000000

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xa8000000,0x4000000)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSave

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode(0x81faee0)

(**) RADEON(0): Read: 0x00000006 0x0002003f 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Read: rd=6, fd=63, pd=2

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode returns 0x81faee0

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0c12000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0c12000 to 0xb7ed8000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xa8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000207 [AGP 0x8086/0x3340; Card 0x1002/0x5c61]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xb0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xb38cd000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xb0101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb38cc000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xb0102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xb36cc000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xb0302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0xb31ec000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe0010000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(**) RADEON(0): DRI New memory map param

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x04000000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xabffa800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1280x800       71.00  1280 1328 1352 1440   800  802  808  823 (24,32)

1280x800       71.00  1280 1328 1352 1440   800  802  808  823 (24,32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 10485920 bytes (virtualX = 1280, displayWidth = 1280)

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x81fb890

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81fb890)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xabffa800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20047c7c to 200b5c5c

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(0)

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up initial surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing fb layer

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up accel memmap

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,800) to (1280,802)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7389

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x102c000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x1414000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 40960 kb for textures at offset 0x17fc000

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing backing store

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(**) RADEON(0): DRI Finishing init !

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 10

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xabffa800 is: 0xabffa800

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xb07fb000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20047c7c to 200b5c5c

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up final surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): EngineInit (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch for acceleration = 160

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Option "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect"

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Page Flipping

(II) RADEON(0): ShadowFB initialized for Page Flipping

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DPMS

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Cursor

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 802)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7385

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing color map

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DGA

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Xv

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit finished

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

(--) Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5400"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "3900"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "1800"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "100"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(WW) Touchpad: TopEdge is bigger than BottomEdge. Fixing.

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) Touchpad: always reports core events

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Touchpad: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse2: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse2: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse2: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse2: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse2: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse2: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse2" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Touchpad" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+de(nodeadkeys)" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

(II) Mouse2: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/default/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/util/, removing from list!

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(2)

Synaptics DeviceOff called

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONLeaveVT

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestore

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81faee0)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff0000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x27ff2000

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Ok, leaving now...

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONEnterVT

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1280x800       71.00  1280 1328 1352 1440   800  802  808  823 (24,32)

1280x800       71.00  1280 1328 1352 1440   800  802  808  823 (24,32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 10485920 bytes (virtualX = 1280, displayWidth = 1280)

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x81fb890

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81fb890)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xabffa800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xb07fb000

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20047c7c to 200b5c5c

(II) RADEON(0): [RESUME] Attempting to re-init Radeon hardware.

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000207 [AGP 0x8086/0x3340; Card 0x1002/0x5c61]

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(2)

(II) Mouse2: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+de" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

SynapticsCtrl called.

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

Xorg meldet wie ersichtlich keine Fehler mehr, nur Paar Warnungen. Was ist aber an der Stelle das Problem, es wird Zeit das ich endlich DRI-Unterstützung bekomme  :Smile: 

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar !!!

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

[Sorry]Hi,

hast du den Kernel und das DRM bzw. radeon modul mit dem selben Compiler gebaut ? Wenn nicht versuch alles mal mit dem selben zu kompilieren, ansonsten, ich hatte auch so meine Probleme mit dem 2.6.19er Kernel und bin deswegen auf 2.6.18.5 umgestiegen, welcher Problemlos mit allem läuft. Versuch vielleicht mal den 2.6.18.5 und baue die module neu dafür, am besten aus der cvs version der Mesa und Drm lib.

[/sorry]

Ich sollte den Thread auch mal bis zum ende lesen  :Smile: 

Das Problem mit dri habe ich immer wenn ich in der xorg.conf dieses hier nicht angebe:

Section "DRI"

      Mode 0666

EndSection

Hoffe es hilft,

CoS24

[OT] Weiß eigentlich jemand von euch wann die Unterstützung für neuere Ati GraKas alsa die X1000er Serie in den Open Source Treibern eingebaut werden soll, bin es leid ewig die Binary Treiber von Ati zu benutzen. [/OT]

----------

## misterxx

Hallo Child_of_Sun_24,

danke für deine Bemerkungen.

 - Alles war mit dem gleichen Compiler gebaut.

 - DRI-Section habe ich in meiner xorg.conf auch drin stehen.

Ich habe gemerkt dass xorg-server bei mir immer noch bei VIDEO_CARDS den Eintrag "fglxr" anzeigt, so werde ich den gleich ohne diesen Flag mergen. Mal schauen vielleicht wird es helfen.

Sonst werde ich mit dem Kernel 2.6.18.5 probieren.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Wenn du es nach dem Howto gemacht hast, hast du doch die möglichkeit mit eselect opengl mesa-cvs die entsprechende OpenGL Api auszuwählen, hast du das schon gemacht ? Sonst klappt dri nämlich auch nicht.

CoS24

----------

## misterxx

mesa-cvs habe ich nicht. Muss ich das haben ? geht es ohne nicht ?

Ich dachte an der Stelle ist xorg-x11 das Richtige.

```
matrix oleg # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

```

----------

## Ampheus

Theoretisch ist es richtig. Hast du das ganze denn nicht nach dem Howto gemacht, wo du den cvs-Treiber verwendest?

Der aktuelle Stable-Treiber in xorg unterstützt noch nicht die neueren Karten, sprich r300 mit DRI.

Bei mir steht übrigens:

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   mesa-cvs *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

----------

## flash49

Ich poste mal meine funktionierende configuration, vieleicht hilft dir das:

Kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r2, wichtig: In der .config muß CONFIG_DRMauf NO stehen!

```
< > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 
```

x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 - Nach einem Kernel update muß dieses Paket neu compiliert werden! (Symlink /usr/src/linux nicht vergessen!)

xorg.conf (Die Section für die Ati closed-source Treiber ist noch drin, wird aber nicht benutzt)

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Server Layout"

        Screen      0  "Screen 0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

 #        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        Load  "extmod"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "glx"   # libglx.a

        Load  "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "LeftAlt" "Meta"

        Option      "RightAlt" "ModeShift"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "ZAxis Mapping" "6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 102.0

        VertRefresh  60.0 - 101.0

        ModeLine     "1024x768" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

        ModeLine     "1024x768" 75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

        ModeLine     "1024x768" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

        ModeLine     "1024x768" 94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376 768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

        ModeLine     "1152x864" 81.6 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

        ModeLine     "1152x864" 119.7 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Standard VGA"

        Driver      "vga"

        VendorName  "Unknown"

        BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI xfree"

        Driver      "radeon"

        Option      "IgnoreEDID" "false"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"

        Option      "GARTSize" "128"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "1"

        Option      "NoDDC" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI fglrx"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    #Option "backingstore"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "ATI xfree"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                #Modes    "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection
```

----------

## misterxx

Ich glaube es einfach nicht !!! Was soll das !!! Ich drehe bald durch  :Smile: 

Aktueller kernel:

```
matrix oleg # ll /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 30. Dez 00:38 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r5

```

drm und radeon auf folgende Weise installiert:

```

 mkdir /usr/src/r300 

 cd /usr/src/r300 

 export CVSROOT=":pserver:anonymous@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/dri" 

 cvs checkout drm 

 cd drm 

 rm -rf shared 

 ln -s shared-core shared 

 cd linux-core 

 DRM_MODULES="radeon" make 

 cp *.ko /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/drm 

 modules-update 

 cd /usr/src/r300 

 export CVSROOT=":pserver:anonymous@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/mesa" 

 cvs checkout Mesa 

 cd Mesa 

 echo 'DRM_SOURCE_PATH=/usr/src/r300/drm' >> configs/linux-dri 

 make linux-dri-x86  # on AMD64 this should be: make linux-dri-x86-64 

 cp -a lib/r300_dri.so /usr/lib/modules/dri/       # on xorg-x11 

 cp -a lib/r300_dri.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/  # on xorg-server 

 mkdir -p /usr/lib/opengl/mesa-cvs 

 ln -s /usr/src/r300/Mesa/lib /usr/lib/opengl/mesa-cvs/lib 

 ln -s /usr/src/r300/Mesa/include /usr/lib/opengl/mesa-cvs/include

 eselect opengl set mesa-cvs

```

```
matrix oleg # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati

  [2]   mesa-cvs *

  [3]   xorg-x11

```

danach NUR das Paket x11-drm neugemergt und Rechner neugestartet.

ABER

```
matrix oleg # glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: No
```

----------

## misterxx

 *flash49 wrote:*   

> ...wichtig: In der .config muß CONFIG_DRMauf NO stehen!
> 
> ```
> < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn ich das deaktiviere, dann kann das Modul radeon nicht mehr geladen werden.

----------

## flash49

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich das deaktiviere, dann kann das Modul radeon nicht mehr geladen werden.

 

Der Treiber in x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 enthält sowohl das radeon als auch das drm Modul, bei mir liegen die neuen treiber dann unter  "/lib/modules/<kernel version>/x11-drm/".

Wenn du versuchst beide Versionen (Kernel und x11-drm) gleichzeitg zu benutzen gibt es natürlich Konflikte, deshalb muß DRI im Kernel deaktiviert werden. Wahrscheinlich mußt du nach dem abschalten die alten Module noch aus /lib/modules/ entfernen!

----------

## Phlogiston

 *flash49 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wenn ich das deaktiviere, dann kann das Modul radeon nicht mehr geladen werden. 
> 
> Der Treiber in x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 enthält sowohl das radeon als auch das drm Modul, bei mir liegen die neuen treiber dann unter  "/lib/modules/<kernel version>/x11-drm/".
> 
> Wenn du versuchst beide Versionen (Kernel und x11-drm) gleichzeitg zu benutzen gibt es natürlich Konflikte, deshalb muß DRI im Kernel deaktiviert werden. Wahrscheinlich mußt du nach dem abschalten die alten Module noch aus /lib/modules/ entfernen!

 

Hmm ich glaube das ist so nicht korrekt....

Kannst du denn x11-drm ohne Fehler emergen oder verwendest du nun gebaute Module nach dem geposteten Code? Diese ist übrigens von einem ziemlich alten Thread und nicht mehr nötig, weil es anstelle ebuilds von overlays gibt. 

Bitte poste mal:

```
LIBGL_DEBUG=1 glxinfo

```

----------

## misterxx

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  *flash49 wrote:*   ...wichtig: In der .config muß CONFIG_DRMauf NO stehen!
> 
> ```
> < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 
> ```
> ...

 

Das stimmt nicht mehr.

Ich habe DRM im Kernel deaktiviert, kernel neu compiliert, x11-drm neu gemergt und rebootet.

Das Ergebnis:

```
oleg@matrix ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                109856  2

drm                    78488  3 radeon

intel_agp              25372  1

agpgart                36680  2 drm,intel_agp

8139too                29952  0

usb_storage            93072  0

...
```

In /lib/modules wird aktuell folgendes zum Thema 'radeon' gefunden:

```
matrix oleg # find /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r5/ -name '*radeon*'

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r5/x11-drm/radeon.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/video/aty/radeonfb.ko

```

und dabei ist radeon.ko frische Datei (also wirklich aktuell erzeugte Datei).

ABER:

```

matrix oleg # LIBGL_DEBUG=1 glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/r200_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

libGL error: unable to load driver: r200_dri.so

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.3 Mesa 6.5.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x4b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

```

Da wird, wie ich es jetzt erkenne, r200_dri.so gesucht und nicht gefunden. Wieso nicht ?

Brauche ich wirklich r200_dri.so ??? Laut dieser Seite hier  http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon#head-7528b1c267d9e6f91e260a66975c28d1866fab2d

hat meine Grafikkarte (ATI Mobility radeon 9200) den Chipset rv280.

----------

## Jesterhead

Ist schon richtig so mit dem r200  :Wink: 

Kommt manchmal vor das der Pfad zu der rx00.so nicht stimmt.

Am besten suchst du sie, und verlinkst sie dann in den Ordner in dem gesucht wird (existieren schon Threads zu dem Thema).

----------

## misterxx

@Phlogiston: Ja das habe ich auch gemerkt, dass der Thread zimmlich alt ist.Last edited by misterxx on Tue Jan 02, 2007 8:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## misterxx

NA ENDLICH !

```
matrix oleg # glxgears

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

11972 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2394.243 FPS

13425 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2684.806 FPS

13427 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2685.259 FPS

```

Ich habe laut dieser Einleitung mesa compiliert und installiert: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building

DRI im Kernel ist aus, wie es auch sein sollte  :Smile:  Folgende Module werden beim start geladen:

```
matrix oleg # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                109856  2

drm                    78488  3 radeon

intel_agp              25372  1

agpgart                36680  2 drm,intel_agp

8139too                29952  0

usb_storage            93072  0

...

```

DRI ist, was mich noch beunruhigt das ist die Warnung

```

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

```

und einige Fehler beim Aufruf von glxinfo im Debug-modus:

```

matrix oleg # LIBGL_DEBUG=1 glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

libGL error:

Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.

libGL error:

Can't open configuration file /root/.drirc: No such file or directory.

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample,

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object,

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate,

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x4b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

```

Was kann man dagegen unternehmen ???

----------

## Ampheus

Die Meldungen sind meines Wissens normal, da es sich um experimentelle Software handelt. Soweit es sonst keine Probleme gibt, kann ich nur sagen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Wieder ein ATI-Geplagter, der seine Probleme beheben konnte.  :Smile: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> @Phlogiston: Ja das habe ich auch gemerkt, dass der Thread zimmlich alt ist.

 

Hmm was meinst du damit?

----------

## Phlogiston

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> NA ENDLICH !
> 
> ```
> matrix oleg # glxgears
> 
> ...

 

Muss aber nicht zwingend so sein glaube ich.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> matrix oleg # lsmod
> 
> ...

 

Kannst du getrost ignorieren.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und einige Fehler beim Aufruf von glxinfo im Debug-modus:
> 
> 

 

Das sind eigentlich keine Fehler   :Cool:   Übringens ist noch driconf vielleicht von Interesse, da kannst du dann auch die nötigen Optionen setzten um zum Beispiel googleearth zum Laufen zu kriegen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> matrix oleg # LIBGL_DEBUG=1 glxinfo
> ...

 

Siehe oben oder sonst bei bugs.freedesktop.org vorbeischauen und feststellen dass es harmlos ist.

----------

## misterxx

Ok, alles klar. 

DANKE an alle für die Unterstützung, alles Gute im neuen Jahr !!! 

offtop: googleearth läuft bei mir jetzt eigentlich gut, nur die Schriften sind winzig, ich glaube mir fehlen welche notwendigen Skripte, die dieses Programm erwartet. Wenn ich nur wüsste welche  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> Ok, alles klar. 
> 
> DANKE an alle für die Unterstützung, alles Gute im neuen Jahr !!! 
> 
> offtop: googleearth läuft bei mir jetzt eigentlich gut, nur die Schriften sind winzig, ich glaube mir fehlen welche notwendigen Skripte, die dieses Programm erwartet. Wenn ich nur wüsste welche 

 

da fehlen keine scripte sondern das liegt daran, das googleearth eine eigene configuration für die schriftgrößen hat.

schau dir mal die config-files unter ~/.googleearth/Registry/google/googleearthplus/User/render/ an

----------

## misterxx

offtop:

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> da fehlen keine scripte sondern das liegt daran, das googleearth eine eigene configuration für die schriftgrößen hat.
> 
> schau dir mal die config-files unter ~/.googleearth/Registry/google/googleearthplus/User/render/ an

 

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe in der Datei ~/.googleearth/Registry/google/googleearthplus/User/render/guifontsize die Ziffer 8 durch 12 ersetzt und alles ist gut geworden.

----------

